# the great debate of '05... Maduro vs Cameroon vs Connecticut



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

didnt see it in the search and if its done, then lets see if anything came along and changed everything (except _actually_everything, but cigars)

anyway just curious what you all prefer, knowing we all most likey have at least one of each in our humidors or colemans 

I was a cameroon man, influenced by the AF Don Carlos No2, H Upman Vintage Cameroon & the La Aurora Preferido line

then the CAO Brazilia GOL came into my life thanks to a friend and from there i couldnt denie the natural sweetness almost all of the Maduros have.
They seem to take you on a ride which i like. Of course i like a soild creamy Cameroon still (quite often) and I bust out a nice Connecticuit shade stick weekly (mmm 5 Vegas Gold... Perdomo La reserve  ) any way ill step off the :ms and hand it over...


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

The Cuesta-Rey Stanford Reserves have me hooked on Cameroons presently.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Where is the "other" option? Sungrown: Ashton VSG, Puro Sol etc. Sumatra: Aurora 100 anos, Camacho etc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Whatever that scumbag fidel puts in the box :u


----------



## Paroni (Nov 2, 2005)

I´m definately a maduro man. I love the feeling when i pick up a good maduro stogie and roll it on my fingers for that oily feel. And i love the look of oscuro dark cigar.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Maduros by a wide margain. When I read a review or look to try a new line, the first question I ask is, "Does it come in a maduro wrapper?" I just like that hint of sweetness and in my mind a cigar is supposed to be dark and oily. Because of my shortsightedness I've missed out on alot of otherwise great cigars. With a few exceptions, I'll always pick a maduro first.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Maduros by a wide margain. When I read a review or look to try a new line, the first question I ask is, "Does it come in a maduro wrapper?" I just like that hint of sweetness and in my mind a cigar is supposed to be dark and oily. Because of my shortsightedness I've missed out on alot of otherwise great cigars. With a few exceptions, I'll always pick a maduro first.


 :tpd: Everything about a maduro speaks to my tastes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Fine cigars for me went: 

Montecristo White, Montecristo/other, Macanudo, etc. The selecttions were more or less accidental. Then I wondered, "Where's the beef?"

Next came Cameroon this-n-that and anything labeled "fuerte". More beef, more flavor, more strength... but something vague (the "je ne sais quois") was lacking.

Then, one day, a local cigar criminal offered a threatening looking black cigar and said, "Heh heh. Try this, my little friend." Making myself snork down one of those nasty looking black cigars for the first time was harder than the first parachute jump. But the result was about the same - very nice pleasure rush - something connected in the brain and went, "DING! THIS IS IT!"

I've gone black - cannot go back. The more an unlit cigar smells like cat piss, the better it'll be; the more a first, cold draw tastes of stale, fermenting wine, the sweeter the smoke. I am Mister Maduroo.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Maduros by a wide margain. When I read a review or look to try a new line, the first question I ask is, "Does it come in a maduro wrapper?" I just like that hint of sweetness and in my mind a cigar is supposed to be dark and oily. Because of my shortsightedness I've missed out on alot of otherwise great cigars. With a few exceptions, I'll always pick a maduro first.


Ditto, most other wrappers are certain moods. I know this is blasphemous but cubans are a mood cigar for me. I simply love a great cuban after a good maduro, makes that cuban that much greater, a great contrast that brings out the complexity of a great cuban for me. Hey after all I'm the cigar idiot...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

It all depends on what mood I'm in, I like Maduros, Cameroon, Connecticut Shade, Corojo, etc.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> It all depends on what mood I'm in, I like Maduros, Cameroon, Connecticut Shade, Corojo, etc.


I agree with C N B......I like all types of cigars and really have no preference. It depends on what mood I'm in and what taste I'm craving at the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Cammies just hit my button, can't explain it, they just do.

luv'em


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

I like'em all, but I do seem to have a prefference for the Maduro wrappers. Nice dark cigar and a cup of hot chocolate while sitting on the back deck watching the leaves change. 

But again, nothing like a good blonde colored Connecticut wrapper on a mild cigar...

Heck with it, it don't matter lol


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

why not love em all? maduros are my preference, but every once in a while i'll reach for something else. maybe something light and mild with some flavor. or maybe a cammie, even though i haven't had much exposure to them.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of years ago, I woulda said CT Shade for sure. Still think they are often the most pleasing visually. Over the last year or so, I've leaned heavily on the Maddies. I try a lot of different sticks and the maddies just seem to taste better more of the time.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I like to keep a variety on hand. The only wrapper that I don't particularly care for is cameroon. Just don't care for it.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

suprised to see some many fellow maduro fans... im sure for most of you (like me) that the others are damn near close to as good, because our moods or the cigars that seem to call out to you on each particular smoking occasion. To me a Conn. makes my mouth water everytime, sometimes Maduros look like a belly full and im not ready. but overall i cant denine the sweet oily goodness


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

al two said:


> why not love em all? maduros are my preference, but every once in a while i'll reach for something else. maybe something light and mild with some flavor. or maybe a cammie, even though i haven't had much exposure to them.


 :tpd:

Couldn't agree more


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Seems a contrast, as much as I love maduros (which get my vote) - a candella wrapper is probably one of the best cigars I've had, now if I could only remember what it was


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I love to try different wrappers and have found some I really enjoy, but what can I say, I am a sweet tooth and the Maduro is my fav


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Maduro here. I like the other also ,but maduros are my fav.

CBF :w


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Maduro, followed closely by corojo.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Presently, I buy more Maduro than anything else. The bug has defnitely bitten me. 2 Months ago, I was buying everything I could get in Cameroon.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I likes what I likes and that's all that I likes. A couple months ago you probably would've caught me with the maddies but that's changed. I don't have a particular favorite it's more I got a taste for this or that. It seems that the more I go along smoking cigars I should be getting more finicky, but oh contrare I'll smoke just about any stogie that comes along still and am more inclined to try the ones I wouldn't 8 months ago.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I buy more Maduros than any other, but that will change a bit since having the Camacho, Gran Habano, & La Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Maduros by a wide margain. When I read a review or look to try a new line, the first question I ask is, "Does it come in a maduro wrapper?" I just like that hint of sweetness and in my mind a cigar is supposed to be dark and oily. Because of my shortsightedness I've missed out on alot of otherwise great cigars. With a few exceptions, I'll always pick a maduro first.


Ditto for me - I always look for a maduro first in any new cigar I want to try. I love all wrappers, but my fav is the deep, rich maddie!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am a total Cameroon wrapper fan. CT's roll well, but have no taste, and Maduro's aren't bad but still don't have the flavor only Cameroon can deliver.

Isn't Maduro just a different and/or longer fermentation to get the wrapper darker? It's not a varietal as is Cameroon and CT? So, maduro wrapper could be made from Cameroon leaf? 

Could someone clear the distinctions here?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am a total Cameroon wrapper fan. CT's roll well, but have no taste, and Maduro's aren't bad but still don't have the flavor only Cameroon can deliver.
> 
> Isn't Maduro just a different and/or longer fermentation to get the wrapper darker? It's not a varietal as is Cameroon and CT? So, maduro wrapper could be made from Cameroon leaf?
> 
> Could someone clear the distinctions here?


your right, and its my bad for the misleading poll.... a Maduro wrapper can start as many different wraps and it is defined by its aging process which gives it its color and rich, sweetflavor.

Perhaps the Maduro should be compared to a 'Natural' or 'Candela' for polling people, while a Corojo or Sun Grown would have fit better here.

but nontheless, i see smokes as Gold (Conn. shade) Maduro (Hond. Braz. etc etc) and Natural (Cameroon, Corojo) just my simplistic way of thinking


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> The more an unlit cigar smells like cat piss, the better it'll be......................I am Mister Maduroo.


Could somebody please send Mister Maduroo a Cremosa?  Seems he likes cat piss. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

CrazyFool said:


> then the CAO Brazilia GOL came into my life thanks to a friend and from there i couldnt denie the natural sweetness almost all of the Maduros have.
> They seem to take you on a ride which i like.


Well, CrazyFool, this ride that you went on that you liked so much?

Be sure to pay the Taxi Driver from Brazil........and do not think that just because his skin is dark that he is of maduro blood! :r He is not.....  The GOL you smoked (as well as the rest of the Brazilia line) area wrapped with what CAO calls a "Brazilian" wrapper. I think if it was maduro, they would probably say so.

....At least I cannot recall it ever being called a "Brazilian Maduro" by any of their literature or representatives.

:2


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I prefer maduros, but cameroons can be pretty flavorful as well - can you say Hemingways?


----------

